
RFIDler – An Open Source Software Defined RFID Reader/Writer/Emulator (2013) - lifeisstillgood
http://adamsblog.aperturelabs.com/2013/08/rfidler-open-source-software-defined.html?m=0
======
kweks
For those interested in this space, there are a few alternatives as well. In
the LF space (125-134KHz, mainly HID / EM4XX and T55 chipsets) the proxmark is
a very useful device. It was also used in the recent cloning of Tesla fobs and
VingCard hotel badges.

In the HF space, the proxmark performs well - the HydraNFC is a very powerful
device alternative, allowing real time sniffing - but is more hands on than
the proxmark. The Chameleon Mini is also a great complementary device for easy
emulation of HF tags.

Just a head's up - the proxmark clones, and specifically the proxmark easy
clones are notoriously poor clones of a system that is already quite
temperamental.

If you're in the market, check out
[https://proxmark.com](https://proxmark.com) for licensed distributors of
current stock.

To date, the latest version is the Proxmark 3 RDV4, which is incredibly
compact. If you combine the Proxmark with Walrus.app, you have a very capable
and portable LF sniffing system.

Adam's system (the device in the article) is a great system, and he's a very
smart and affable person if you have the chance to meet him.

Full disclosure: I am associated with
[https://lab401.com](https://lab401.com), an official distributor of the
Proxmark 3.

------
renholder
Not HTTPS-Everywhere friendly and from 2013. Can we get a title-update?

Also, seems you can't buy them and the kickstarter ended[0] back in Sep 2013.
Last update on the firmware was Jan 2018[1].

Seems pretty cool and I'd want one but seems to have died, now. :(

[0] - [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708444109/rfidler-a-
so...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708444109/rfidler-a-software-
defined-rfid-reader-writer-emul/description)

[1] -
[https://github.com/ApertureLabsLtd/RFIDler](https://github.com/ApertureLabsLtd/RFIDler)

~~~
SpyKiIIer
YOu can buy it from their site, 80 pounds Stirling + VAT and Shipping:
[http://aperturelabs.com/tools.html](http://aperturelabs.com/tools.html)

~~~
trishmapow2
Pretty expensive, just checked Alibaba and there's some Proxmark clones for
62USD: [https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Update-
PM3-Proxmark-3...](https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Update-
PM3-Proxmark-3-Easy-3_60675809567.html)

edit: Aliexpress is even cheaper ($42) and is not in bulk (also, the hardware
Proxmark design is open source): [https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-
version-proxmark3-dev...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-version-
proxmark3-develop-suit-3-Kits-proxmark-nfc-RFID-reader-copier-changeable-card-
mfoc-card/32951879188.html)

[https://github.com/Proxmark/proxmark3](https://github.com/Proxmark/proxmark3)

~~~
opless
However the support for those things that are on alibaba, ebay etc. (Proxmark3
v3 Easy) is supposedly going away.

I've just tried to find a page with the reasons about why they're no longer
supporting it, but I've failed to find it.

I seem to remember it's something to do with wanting to support the more fancy
versions that cos 5-10x more :/

However I can't find the page, so maybe I'm not remembering something
correctly.

------
philpem
Very nice. Though isn't the Proxmark III capable of doing LF (12x-13x kHz) and
HF (MHz-range) tags?

